# SYSTEM FOR LAPTOP TO TV



## Jamboron22 (Oct 11, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a Multi Channel Laptop to TV monitor system compatible with Windows 10.

A reliable streaming system. 

I`m in the Fuengirola area.

I did have a system previously which was 70 euros per three months but was`nt completely happy with it.

Many Thanks for any assistance offered.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi
I've been looking at this for 10 minutes now, and still don't understand your question.
What is it that you're wanting to do?
Do you simply want to watch English language TV through the internet?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

just purchase a cable.


----------



## Jamboron22 (Oct 11, 2021)

stevec2x said:


> Hi
> I've been looking at this for 10 minutes now, and still don't understand your question.
> What is it that you're wanting to do?
> Do you simply want to watch English language TV through the internet?
> ...


Apologies for confusing you. I suppose it`s the way I`ve written it.

But basically yes. To watch the UK channels and Sports Channels. 

I don,t need 5,000 movies.or Multi Language Channels.

I`ve got My Ex Pat TV but find it a bit limited for 12 euros a month.

Thanks for taking the time to write.


----------



## Jamboron22 (Oct 11, 2021)

tardigrade said:


> just purchase a cable.


Sorry. Don,t understand. What cable do you suggest?


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

hdmi


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the OP is asking for the best way to receive/watch programmes on a laptop not how to get them from there onto a TV for which an HDMI cable is probably the simplest way although there are other options.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jamboron22 said:


> Apologies for confusing you. I suppose it`s the way I`ve written it.
> 
> But basically yes. To watch the UK channels and Sports Channels.
> 
> ...


What about NOW TV, you would need a VPN as well as they no longer allow viewing abroad after brexit. Nordvpn is a good service.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Mark427 said:


> What about NOW TV, you would need a VPN as well as they no longer allow viewing abroad after brexit. Nordvpn is a good service.


Actually forget NOW tv, I didnt realise they dont show freeview channels.Good for Sky channels and sports and movies. Although Now tv and VPN would still work- use NOwtv for sky ans sports via vpn, and you could then access the freeview channels from their relevant pages like bbc iplayer and itvs again via the vpn.


----------



## Alf Tupper (Jun 23, 2018)

Look at this service with the ability to record programs too. TVMucho - Enjoy TV-ing Abroad. TV for Expats & Travellers.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

have a look at this one
*6.99 € (30 days)*

https://www.hoolatv.com/


----------

